# Wes's TYCO CUSTOM Rat Rods!!!!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Boy.. I never thought I would finish them!! I had this project for a year!! Finally.. All are done on tyco turbo hopper chassis that I got from Bobzilla!! Thanks Bob for that! I wanna to make one on TYCO CHASSIS!!! so I did it!! it wasnt fun and it was kind of pain in the rear! but they all run and looks bad a**!!

All the bodies are from AFX - all were broken and was modified to fit. Blowers, motors, side pipes , and wheels are from diecast/hot wheels. Umm I put brass tubes (its painted in black and i got the idea from mead brothers - hope they dont mind haha) on the front where it holds front axle and wheels. Let me know what you think! 

Enjoy!
Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well done Wes! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Mega-Sano Rat Rods!*

I think you should send them to my house for a few months for test and evaluation work! seriously, Wes, those are three great looking rats!

:hat::freak::dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Ya get one for each! Sweet, Wes!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice Wes!*

The tube axles look great too! nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

All three are mega, but this one takes the cake:










:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Freakin awesome job Wes! Man those are some sharp lookin rods! They look fast standing still! Great job! I'd say you year long effort paid off!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

wow those are nice, hope mine turn out half as nice


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Very nice Wes.

Keep those slotrods comin' !

Phred


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

You nailed the rat look perfect Wes. 
Great job on the conversions..


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

GREAT work Wes... each one a classic!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Well worth the wait Wes!!! Those Hot Rat Rods look coooooool!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job Wes!! Nothing like getting a long term project finished!! And you did it X3!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: and an extra :thumbsup: for the third one!! (it has Zilla written all over it) Awesome!! :woohoo:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

All three look awesome!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Awesome work Wes.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice rods!love the paint cracking on the roof of bad medicine!nice touch!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nifty Wes.

Gotta love the old skool rodz!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Wes, wicked work as always!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Wes,Nice rods.I have the song "Bad Medicine" stuck in my head now. Tom


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> wow those are nice, hope mine turn out half as nice


hey goodwrench - try yours on hopper narrow tyco chassis (its a little bit longer than regular narrow chassis - just a idea) i just cannot wait to see yours done!! it ll be awesome!

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

slotnewbie69 said:


> nice rods!love the paint cracking on the roof of bad medicine!nice touch!


all i did was using white enamel paint mixed with flat black arylic paint and it burns up making it looks like cracking effect on paint job!! try it!! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks guys for kind words!! I ll be making more!!! 

Thanks Again!

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: !!




:dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

are you going to be selling any of those bodies?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hobby Talkers rule...man everyone has been tearing it up lately...Nice work Wes!!!!!!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice job Wes!! Nothing like getting a long term project finished!! And you did it X3!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: and an extra :thumbsup: for the third one!! (it has Zilla written all over it) Awesome!! :woohoo:


Man Uther Joe you sure know me well. Red with Iron Cross...Oh Yeah That one is acid etched into the inside of my skull now.:woohoo:

Wes,

These are all Fantastic rods man. You're time that you put into them shows! 

These make me want a real 1/1 roadster like this & just ride into the wind....Whoooooooooooooosh! 

Bob...yet another inspirational build thread...zilla


----------

